# [Solved] USB Tethering (HTC eris Android)

## bugmenot

hello

i'm trying to connect to my mobile network by using a usb tethering application on my phone

wireless tethering works fine but the range is very short and the signal fluctuates (plus it heats up and eats the phone battery) so i would prefer to use a wired connection

i've enabled RNDIS support in the linux kernel but i'm not sure how to create the /etc/init.d/net.xxx and start it

here's the log when i start tethering

```
Sep  3 15:50:36 fuu kernel: [ 1327.492852] usb-storage 1-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep  3 15:50:36 fuu kernel: [ 1327.493130] scsi11 : usb-storage 1-5:1.0

Sep  3 15:50:36 fuu kernel: [ 1327.493470] usb 1-5: adding 1-5:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Sep  3 15:50:36 fuu kernel: [ 1327.495829] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '030'

Sep  3 15:50:37 fuu kernel: [ 1328.496362] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Sep  3 15:50:37 fuu kernel: [ 1328.496918] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Sep  3 15:50:37 fuu kernel: [ 1328.509825] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep  3 15:50:53 fuu sudo:      ian : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/ian ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages

Sep  3 15:50:53 fuu sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Sep  3 15:50:53 fuu sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501044] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501078] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501104] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501117] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 30

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501126] usb 1-5: unregistering device

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501136] usb 1-5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.501159] usb 1-5: unregistering interface 1-5:1.0

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.506879] usb 1-5: unregistering interface 1-5:1.1

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.611138] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.715193] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 200ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.766380] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.766415] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.817182] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 31

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.869374] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.869386] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.937597] usb 1-5: config 1 has no interfaces?

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.939579] usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945682] usb 1-5: udev 31, busnum 1, minor = 30

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945696] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=0c02

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945709] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945720] usb 1-5: Product: Android Phone

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945729] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: HTC

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945738] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: HT9AYHG01279

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945972] usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.945983] usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.949916] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '031'

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1347.949997] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033287] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033321] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033346] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033359] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 31

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033368] usb 1-5: unregistering device

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.033378] usb 1-5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu usb_id[12697]: unable to access '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5'

Sep  3 15:50:56 fuu kernel: [ 1348.137178] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.241167] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 200ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.292370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.292392] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.343187] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 32

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.395364] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 high speed

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.395376] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.463330] usb 1-5: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.465290] usb 1-5: default language 0x0409

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471282] usb 1-5: udev 32, busnum 1, minor = 31

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471289] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0bb4, idProduct=0ffe

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471295] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471301] usb 1-5: Product: Android Phone

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471306] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: HTC

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471310] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: HT9AYHG01279

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471484] usb 1-5: usb_probe_device

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471494] usb 1-5: no configuration chosen from 1 choice

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471503] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '032'

Sep  3 15:50:57 fuu kernel: [ 1348.471573] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

```

Last edited by bugmenot on Sat Sep 04, 2010 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bugmenot

one day no replies bump

----------

## comprookie2000

I really don't know but got this on my first hit with google;

http://androidcommunity.com/forums/f23/android-usb-tethering-for-linux-using-proxoid-24875/

----------

## bugmenot

i'll give it another go

----------

## bugmenot

i think the problem with that guide is it only works for surfing the internet by using the phone as a proxy

----------

## comprookie2000

I just use mine as a hotspot, I have a Nexus with android 2.2.

----------

## bugmenot

doesn't that drain and heat up your battery, though?

i want to be able to torrent all night with it.

----------

## comprookie2000

Wow I just tried it on my phone and when I enabled tethering it created usb0;

All I did was dhcpcd usb0 and it connected  :Smile: 

Looks like it used the modules cdc_ether and rndis_host

```

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi6 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Google,  Inc.Nexus One         PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

rndis_host 1-3:1.0: usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1a.7-3, RNDIS device, fa:c6:01:4c:4b:71

usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host

 usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fa:c6:01:4c:4b:71  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

gentooten ~ # dhcpcd usb0

usb0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

usb0: broadcasting for a lease

usb0: offered 192.168.42.163 from 192.168.42.129

usb0: acknowledged 192.168.42.163 from 192.168.42.129

usb0: checking 192.168.42.163 is available on attached networks

usb0: leased 192.168.42.163 for 3600 seconds

```

I was testing with a Gentoo Live dvd with kernel 2.6.34-r-8

----------

## bugmenot

with a big more googling and your post i managed to get all the drivers i needed enabled in the kernel

then i symlinked net.lo to net.usb0 and it works!

thanks

----------

